# Taking the scouts to Yuba next week. Any tips?



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Other than not ending up on the news, does anyone have any tips for fishing at Yuba? I have never fished there. We will have some kayaks but mostly be fishing from the shore. I don't care much what we catch but I do have some scouts that have never caught a fish before.
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Throw out a worm on the bottom from the beach at night and they should be entertained catching carp!


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

worms or minnows catch everything in there.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya... dont end up on the news is a good first guideline. the way you do that is no hikes, lots of shade, rest and relaxation, lots of water, lots of close supervision, everyone wears a life jacket if the water is at ankle depth no exceptions. kayaks no more than 100 feet from shore and away from other boats.

as far a fishing, good luck. worms and patience.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a tip: take shotguns and slay jackrabbits wholesale! Yuba was my favorite rabbit hunting grounds when I was in high school. There was a pretty good coyote population there back in the late '80s, early 90s too!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Leave the shotguns home. There aren't any jackrabbits there now.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> Leave the shotguns home. There aren't any jackrabbits there now.


Wow! Really? I'd have never guessed the population there would ever drop. Too bad!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

did see ya on the news so i assume all went well...


----------

